# 02 Foreman Rubicon 500 (issue) and 01 Recon



## Striker

Ok, So shoot me, Ima go into a story, you can read if you like, but if you dont feel like reading just scroll down for pics, long story short, I got creative.



I sold my 01 recon to my nieghbor, they were tight on money and wanted it for their daughter for xmas, me being a nice guy I allowed them to pay me at tax time right around the corner. and of course, they blew the motor, i gave them a spare bottom end (I got a parts business in spare time), blew that one too. (mind you i put complete new top end before I "sold it to them") and of course I never saw a dime payment, (I tore my acl and am recovering, so i have one leg) They thought I was picking it up to take it back, yeah.. so I got the bike back by convincing them i have one leg, and maybe they have a soul and would load the bike up (its a 5 minutes drive). they did, and both motors torn to pieces and in a box. I believe In karma, he will get his, I will get mine, Ill say this, next time he was a simple 20$ carb rebuild kit he wants me to order for him, Its gonna be 180$ if hes buying it from me. (Mind you, the day I got it back, I looked ok FB and their daughter posted she just got a new fourwheeler, hmmmmmm yeah.)


So karma kicked, I got mine! My buddy texted me, "Dude, I dont ahve money but you do, theres this ad," 2002 Rubicon 500, 600$ (and no its not stolen, nice guys, extrmely nice land/house, etc). Im like ***, its trash. Its the cleanest **** ATV I've ever seen, show room finish. Only thing wrong is needs seat done, and has the d1 d2 esp flash, and a carb clean. My god the wheels and oem tires were clean and shiny, but dry rot from age. so made me think they only used it for yard work or something.



I definately buy it, I sold my brute a while back while I tore my ACL and hwile i recover I picked this up, I instantly rip off the oem tires and throw my mudzillas 28"s on black ITP's on there. and my god Im so proud of the way it looks, I absolutely LOVE the old style formans, they are effin tanks. Look so mean, Im ordering a lift now, I need them I rub pretty hard. I just wanna post on it to see what you guys think the d1 d2 esp problem is, I cant use the push button shift, only the hand shift. (this is reallym y first hondamatic). (He says hes replaced everything and cant figure it out, he talked like he knew whath e was doing too why im posting on here)

Back to the recon. I got happy on the deal I just got so said eff it and bought a 550$ free shipping complete working no issue motor off ebay on the laptop in the garage, its raining, jamming out to octane radio, do do do odo do doodo odoo do odo o:nutkick::nutkick::nutkick: with the garage doors up i see a water snake slittering on the puddle wide front skinny back.

... Im going to turn this little puppy recon into a water snake.


So I take the clean OEM setso f the rubions like *** am I going to do with them set take up space, I rip off the old front messed up rusted rims on the recon and put the rubicons on their. Them im thinking, why am I putting the front, I wanna lift the front up in the water for the head, and dig in the bottom. So I tjhrow the Rubicons 25" OEM rear rim/tire set on the front of the recon, it set out SUPER wide, (I should get a wheel space to go out even farther) to be able to float higher with the bigger wheel and control float better wide the widness, and for the rear, little 22" gator padels! Also making it easier to wheelie being smaller rears, Im thinking differnt tire sizes, thatll mess up my drive system a little, wait, I'm 2wd !


Anyway, whats up with the rubicon flash?


----------



## Striker

Im getting no codes period.


D1 d2 and esp just flash all day. Stuck in limp mode, Any ideas? Ive done code retrieval ALL DAY, Just nothing, Just sits and blinks


----------



## Striker

Update...

I got it, It was the angle sensor, and preloaded. 


But heres the kicker with no codes... (I got lucky as hell and just geussed angle sensor sense thats just a common failure)

My up/down switch for ESP to retreive codes, the down button apparently you need to push pretty hard on this machine, THATS why. Cause when I was riding around, LETS TRY ESP!!!1 It would go up, But no down, Dang, Somethings stuck with that shifter motor or somethings going on, I got down on the DOWN button pretty hard and click, changes.

Thats probably why I wasnt retrieving codes, I never had to push down on that down button that hard.


----------

